# Islabikes geometry?



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

Does anyone have geometry data for the Islabikes?


----------



## Fargo1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Funny you ask. I contacted them just a few days ago about the Beinn24. Here is what I got from them on that model. Looking at the picture each model has its own frame design.



> Below are few of the frame dimensions for the Beinn 24:
> 
> • Horizontal top tube - 490mm
> 
> ...


----------



## tekkamaki (Mar 3, 2007)

My son rides the luath 26 cross bike. They were spot on with the design and geometry. I here complaints about other 26 road/cross bikes. No complaints here.

The build is lower end shimano, but it fits the price paid.


----------



## CJH (Apr 21, 2004)

Here is some info I got in an email from Islabikes early this year. Sorry for not posting it sooner. Divide mm by 25.4 for a conversion to inches. I hope it formats okay.

Beinn 20 small



· Horizontal top tube – 440mm 

· Seat tube – 254mm (center-top)

· Wheelbase – 814mm

· Head tube angle - 71⁰



Beinn 20 large



· Horizontal top tube – 465mm

· Seat tube – 280mm (center-top)

· Wheelbase – 845mm

· Head tube angle - 71⁰


----------



## fireswamp (Nov 4, 2013)

Anyone have the Creig 24 geometry?


----------



## Fargo1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Email Isla. They will get back to you with the geometry. Thats where I got my info. Please post what you find on the Creig.


----------

